# Happy 1st Birthday Rivers!



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy birthday to my wonderful, perfect puppy Rivers. I could not have asked for a better year or a better companion! You truly are the love of my life little dog :wub:

Just wanted to share some pictures of Rivers growing up to celebrate his first birthday! 

9 weeks old - Can't believe how little he was! 









Rivers with his moosey (he took that toy everywhere...he got a new one for his birthday!)









My two favorite pictures of Rivers @ 10 weeks

















Sleepy Rivers @ 12 weeks









Rivers @ 6 months









And his birthday photos! 1 year old!
Take 1 (he wasn't thrilled with the hat at first...haha)









Take 2 - Happy Birthday baby Rivers!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

:birthday:
Love the floppy ear pictures


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome man!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:birthday: ! (I love his name!)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG - look at baby River's all grown up!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday, River! Hope you have a day filled with lots of goodies!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes! 



cindy_s said:


> :birthday: ! (I love his name!)


Thank you! When we first adopted him his name was Kujo...it didn't suit him! But I could not have picked a better name than Rivers for him 



Pattycakes said:


> Happy 1st Birthday, River! Hope you have a day filled with lots of goodies!


 Rivers is so incredibly spoiled. We got him lots of birthday presents and some yummy meat to add for his dinner tonight.
Not to mention the awesome doggy birthday party we had for him on Saturday with all of his puppy friends (at the dog beach :doggieplayball!
His party invitation:


----------

